# crazy spider i found!



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

i was in the garden pulling off some dead limbs off this one plant and went to reach in and almost grabed this bad boy. hes looks crazy with pattern he has on him.

anyone know what kinda spider he is?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

....


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DAMM! Look how thick he is! Looks poisonous to me...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing is huge!


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hmmm i wonder if he is poisonous....... ill have to do some research tonight on him


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he is a big boy, watch out!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wicked


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

garden spider?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

btw: I may be wrong, but arent all spiders poisonous? How would they live without that?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol..hmmmm i think by poisonus they mean dangerous to ppl hehe


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that dude looks like he can cause some serious damage to humans!


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

f2esh said:


> lol..hmmmm i think by poisonus they mean dangerous to ppl hehe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Any update Capt?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how big is it ?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DId you ever find out what kind of spider it was?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

garden spider.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

no couldn't find out what kind of spider it was. and it as big as a small childs hand. so he was pretty damn big and i almost grabed him!!


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

he was alos thick as hell, not like thoes other kinds of spider with the scrawney leggs n stuff, he was FAT and PHAT


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It's a type of Orb weaver, Looks like one of the Araneidae
This one I see often I'm not totally sure which species it is 
they are totally harmless,

Spiders are not Posionious they are Venomous
Big difference, Look up why your self I need to sleep.

Nice spider,
They also are as Beans said many times called garden spiders


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> It's a type of Orb weaver, Looks like one of the Araneidae
> This one I see often I'm not totally sure which species it is
> they are totally harmless,
> 
> ...


 So is this spider venomous?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> garden spider.










we have them around here in wisconsin i dont think they can kill you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > It's a type of Orb weaver, Looks like one of the Araneidae
> ...


 As far as I know, most, if not all spiders are venomous...

And that thing looks scary...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree with Judazzz, how can a spider NOT be venomous. How else would it subdue prey caught in its web? And as far as terrestrial spiders like tarantulas and funnel web spiders they too need venom to weaken/kill prey.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

just let it bite you and see what happens.









jk looks kool though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

My aunt had a big backyard when we were little and we'd run into those things all the time. My cousins and I would grab rocks and see who could nail it :laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Does look wicked!!! Did you keep it in a jar or just let it be?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

throw it in a jar with a wasp. ( ahhh, childhood memories)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lookng spider


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

polyps is correct, its an Orb Weaver spidey. They stay in their web 24/7. We have plenty of those here. But i dunno if it has venom or acid. I never thought of handling those, except for the fighting ones. They are a lot smaller than them and hides in the morning in camou when it sleeps.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

that one is common here.

all spider has venom. the venom reaction depends on the individual, if allergic to it can cause death.


----------

